# Impossible de lire les PDF reçu avec Mail



## Ch28 (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution à mon problème dans le forum : les fichiers PDF que je reçois via l'application Mail sont systématiquement impossible à ouvrir.
Le message "_Une erreur est survenue. Le fichier est endommagé et n'a pas pu être réparé_" apparaît avec Adobe Reader.
Le message "_impossible d'ouvrir le fichier. Il est peut-être endommagé ou d'un format non reconnu._" apparaît avec Aperçu.
Je peux toutefois lire ces fichiers sur mon Ipad. Et si je vais sur ma messagerie directement sur le site internet, je peux télécharger les fichiers sur mon Mac et je n'ai ensuite aucun soucis pour les ouvrir.
Le problème semble donc venir de l'application Mail (version 6.3 sur OS 10.8.3, Mac i5).
J'ai testé en m'envoyant à partir de Mail un des fichiers PDF téléchargés sur la messagerie internet et je peux l'ouvrir sans problème sur Mail.
Que se passe-t-il ?
Qu'un a-t-il une solution qui me permette de lire les PDF reçus via Mail ?
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

Avant d'accuser Mail faut verifier  2 ou 3 trucs

1- tu enregistres une pj PDF
puis tu tentes de l'ouvrir
Là mail n'est plus du tout  en jeu , c'est  à present un fichier pdf sur mac


2- prendre d'autres "ouvre pdf"
par exemple...
  open source Skim etc 



et dans mail faire un " ouvrir avec"
--
ca permettra de voir si le coupable ne serait pas ..._Adaube Apercu , Mail ou  autre
_


----------



## Ch28 (28 Mai 2013)

Merci pour votre aide.
J'ai donc installé Skim et cela ne marche toujours pas. J'obtiens le message suivant : "impossible d'ouvrir la pièce jointe.Lapplication «*Skim*» na pas réussi à ouvrir «*xxx.pdf*». Voulez-vous enregistrer la pièce jointe ou choisir une autre application pour louvrir*?".

J'en suis donc au même point.

Une autre idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

ben et la partie 1?

enregistrer la PJ  pour en faire un fichier du mac ailleurs que dans Mail


----------



## Ch28 (28 Mai 2013)

Exact.
Pour la partie 1, c'est pareil. Le pdf enregistré ne peut pas s'ouvrir.

Par contre, je n'ai aucun soucis pour ouvrir un pdf reçu sur "yahoo mail" ou sur la messagerie de mon FAI (celle qui est liée à l'application Mail). Un pdf enregistré sur mon Mac à partir de ces 2 messageries internet s'ouvre sans problème également.

Tous les autres types de fichiers (.doc, .xls, .gif, .jpeg...) reçu sur Mail s'ouvre sans problème. Seul le pdf pose problème...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

Ch28 a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai aucun soucis pour ouvrir un pdf reçu sur "yahoo mail" ou sur la messagerie de mon FAI (celle qui est liée à l'application Mail). Un pdf enregistré sur mon Mac à partir de ces 2 messageries internet s'ouvre sans problème également.
> 
> Tous les autres types de fichiers (.doc, .xls, .gif, .jpeg...) reçu sur Mail s'ouvre sans problème. Seul le pdf pose problème...


test

CREER un compte urtilisateur mac
( et mets le en admi , ca peut te sauver un jour)

sur ce compte
tu régles Mail
( ses fichiers sertont 100% neufs)

tu t'arranges pour y faire parvenir un pdf
( par exemple un forward depuis un de tes comptes)
et tu testes ouverture

à 99% ca passe

et si c'est le cas faudra nettoyer mail session1
( plein de sujets là dessus)


----------



## Ch28 (28 Mai 2013)

Je viens de tester avec un nouveau compte administrateur.
J'ai ouvert Mail avec la même messagerie que celle qui pose problème.
J'ai cru que c'était bon mais en fait non car je n'ai pu ouvrir qu'1 pdf sur 3. Il y a donc du mieux mais ce n'est pas suffisant.
Toujours le même message pour les différents pdf qui ne s'ouvrent pas, que ce soit avec Aperçu, Adobe reader ou Skim.
Pour info, dans un message j'ai 4 pdf qui ont été créés de la même manière et je ne peux en ouvrir que 2.
Cela fait 1 mois seulement que j'utilise Mail et jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais pas reçu de pdf donc je ne sais pas si ce problème est là depuis le début.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2013)

interessant

surtout le coup du  2 sur 4 d'un message

ca ressemble à des pdf mal concus
--
d'autres facons de voir
-basculer pdf sur un de tes autres comptes email
et les relever -de ce compte email via 
Mail sessioin 2
et eventuellement en test via un autre logiciel de messagerie ( par exemple thunderbird) session2



bien entendu rien ne t'empêche de faire les usuels  aussi ( ca ne fait pas de mal)
verification reparation des autorisations, et du disque
et installer la COMBO update ( sur ton OS à jour), ca permet de redresser des anomalies OS

en passant les infos de ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sont pas à jour


----------

